

Best startup landing page service? - timjahn

What's a good site that provides a simple landing page (that you don't have to host yourself) to gather pre-launch email signups for a site?<p>Something I could point the name servers of my domain to relatively easy.  LaunchRock is invite only it seems.  Is there anything public out there?<p>EDIT: To clarify, I'm thinking more of a "beta, pre-launch" landing page. Something that briefly teases what's coming and says "sign up to be notified first."
======
bdmorgan
We have been experimenting with LaunchRock and will launch our beta invite
site in about two weeks using LaunchRock. Actually, we're trying to get some
feedback on the background image so I'll submit a separate post asking for
feedback on that from the HN audience :-)

------
jaymstr
If you want a priority invite to LaunchRock, just email me at jameson at
launchrock dot com. We're going to open it up as soon as we can, but we're
focused on scaling right now and a few other things before we're 100%
comfortable letting the masses in.

------
fourstar
I don't know why LaunchRock is invite only. I built the same thing for one of
my websites in an hour. If you want the code, send me a message and I'll be
happy to share it. For reference, my landing page is @recipebot.com

~~~
bks
Your this seems like a really simple / elegant solution. I have been using the
Good Karma List machine at my site -
<http://www.formactivate.com/beta/signup.php>

but your seems a lot more elegant. Possibility of getting the code?

------
foxhop
I'll build one for you, for a fee of course.

example:

<http://printableprompts.com>

------
hboon
Use <http://unbounce.com/> with Wufoo forms.

